# 1st year apprenticeship: what to expect when i am hired by a contractor?



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Basically you will get an address and you show up ready to work. You will need enough ID to fill out your I9 citizenship form ( usually drivers license and social security card ) and your W4 tax form. 

It would benefit you to carry a small notepad and pencil on your first day.

There will be some jobs that require additional background checks or drug tests ( the Federal Reserve facility near here is an example )

Work is picking up across the country so hopefully you should be working soon.

Best of luck and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## chevycamaro88 (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks for the information! I figured I would just be assigned a jobsite and show up but never hurts to ask


----------

